
Pigeons as Trainable Observers of Pathology and Radiology Breast Cancer Images - benmaraschino
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0141357
======
ff7c11
Popular Science article about this [http://www.popsci.com/pigeons-can-
identify-malignant-cancer](http://www.popsci.com/pigeons-can-identify-
malignant-cancer)

------
brudgers
Direct to the paper:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/fetchObject.action?uri=info:d...](http://www.plosone.org/article/fetchObject.action?uri=info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0141357&representation=PDF)

New Scientist article: [https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28506-pigeons-
taught-...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28506-pigeons-taught-to-
diagnose-breast-cancer-on-x-rays/)

